# Teddy at 3 months old



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Teddy will be exactly 3 months old on the 25th, so I thought it was time for some new photos! We start obedience class on Sunday evening, and I'm quite sure she is going to be the star of the class - hehe - if she doesn't bark too much at the other dogs. 

I hope more coat comes in before she's totally bald.  I can't believe how much coat she has lost!


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Such an adorable puppy! And her ears are perfect! No doubt she will be a smart one 
Mine will turn 9 months on the 25th!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Very cute.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

adorable!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

She's a cutie, love that 3rd pic. Her coat will fill out. She's just starting to transtion into her adult coat at this age.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

She is cute!-enjoy your puppy class


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Awesome....cute pup!


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. I wanted to add that she is about 18 pounds at 3 months, and I'm perfectly content if she stays small; in fact, I hope she is.  Better travel companion.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful, both the pictures and your girl. How stinkin cute is that face? Im sure she gets lots of hugs and kisses from her mommy


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Cute cute cute!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow!!! shes turning out to be a beautiful girl :congratulations:


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Loneforce said:


> Wow!!! shes turning out to be a beautiful girl :congratulations:


So, when do we get more pictures of Jonas?


----------

